# Articulation partition Linux/MacOS sur MacBook air 2011



## igorbatchev (11 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai installé il y a peu LinuxMint sur un macbook air 2011, en utilisant Refind, assez facilement. Le disque dur de la machine fait 120 gigas, et au moment de l'installation je n'ai pas trop réfléchi, et je n'ai attribué que 50 gigas à Linux.
J'ai voulu bidouiller de la sorte : créer une troisième partition de 20 gigas depuis mac OS, en me disant que depuis Linux je pourrai l'effacer pour l'aggréger à l'espace Linux.
A faire l'apprenti sorcier je me suis retrouvé avec une machine qui démarrait plus, ce qui a été solutionné ici, dans une autre rubrique du forum.





__





						10.13 High Sierra - Point d'interrogation sur dossier au démarage
					

Tu devrais essayer de poster tes questions spécifiques Linux dans  le forum MacGe qui va bien:  Forums > Forum Mac > Unix, Linux et open source




					forums.macg.co
				




Maintenant que je suis revenu à la case départ, je m'interroge.

Grâce à @oyapoque qui m'a beaucoup aidé dans le post mentionné plus haut, je sais maintenant qu'il est possible d’agrandir une partition en lui rajoutant des blocs situés au dessous mais il est impossible de rajouter les blocs situés au dessus


Voilà mon raisonnement : en octobre, Apple devrait arrêter de supporter High Sierra, donc mon MacBook air entamera une marche vers l'obsolescence (je me base sur ce qui m'a été dit dans ce post). Du coup, assez vite, j'aurai envie de me défaire de la partition Apple pour avoir un mac book air entièrement sous Linux.

Donc ce que je vise, c'est d'avoir ma partition Linux en premier, genre 80 gigas, et une partition Mac en deuxième, genre 50 gigas. Comme ça le moment venu, je boot sur Linux et j'efface la partition mac, et donc j'aurai une machine avec une seule partition Linux de 120 gigas.

J'ai deux questions :

est ce que ce but est réalisable (c'est à dire est-ce que c'est possible d'avoir la partition Linux en premier)
comment est-ce que je dois procéder pour ne pas me retrouver de nouveau à planter ma machine ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Igor


----------

